

CitizenTekk is hiring a professional Web Developer  - ardalzn
http://citizentekk.com/careers/

======
ardalzn
CitizenTekk has an immediate need for an experienced Web Developer. Must be an
expert in HTML5 and CSS. Must be experienced in rapid web development and
passionate for a great user interface. We have a top notch team and are
looking for someone to join immediately. Expected pay of $5000/month + equity
(after proving your value to the team). Prefer a candidate in Bay Area
although we will consider a virtual position for a dedicated and performing
individual.

